# Is the whole world on crack?



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The Obama Forum


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

change! Change is here! Never said it was change for the better .... Obama is no ron Paul. I wonder if they talk pit bulls over there too? No others reason for a forum huh? LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> change! Change is here! Never said it was change for the better .... Obama is no ron Paul. I wonder if they talk pit bulls over there too? No others reason for a forum huh? LOL


LMAO...Silly


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Slave Reparations (12 Viewing) 
Talk About Obama's Slave Reparations Plan.

Okay....NOW. I'm embarrassed, lol WTF?!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Read it all.... I was never Racist till now


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would like to know what WEALTH he is spreading....wait hold on I know now.....

NONE!!!!!!

I would just like to know how many people he has to pay back for ALL those campaign contributions he recieved. Surely they did not give it to him out of the goodness of their hearts. Everyone knows there were strings attached to that money!!!

We know Nancy Polowski is really running the show in Washington now. Have you noticed she is nothing but smiles now a days!!!!!

That website is just a big joke if you ask me.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

oh geez are you kidding me...........................


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Marty said:


> Read it all


I opted out of reading it :flush:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

wtf is this shit. You know they are talking about making white people slaves now are they on crack. I will shoot their asses they come in my yard


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> wtf is this shit. You know they are talking about making white people slaves now are they on crack. I will shoot their asses they come in my yard


Yes Virginia, WHITE Slavery Did Exist ELLIOT LAKE News & Views

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavery_in_the_United_States


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

you should post that on their board lmao since they are so educated about it.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

wow how bout...."Should black people have to work?" ...should anybody LOL i would die if i didnt work my add would run rampant. lol i like this one " White people are crazy" ....i knew this one lol ive been crazy for years. This is my favorite combatting racism with....thats right more racism!

Re: HOW I CAN PROVE OBAMA IS WHITE!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by XD45LEO 
"When he speaks, he uses real words that are located in Webster's. (it is a dictionary just to help you out) Do you know what that is? After trying to read my native language (English) here I had to take 2 Tylenol for my headache. Why do you have to talk in such a manner that makes you sound ignorant. (stupid) If you represent black people then Obama is surely WHITE!!!" 
response:
Ban this cracker for spewing his racisim on our Faithful leader!!!! BAN BAN BAN!!!



I dont know about obama past and i dont care about his race but i do care about this country and damnit if he messes it up im gonna be one pissed american. 

Why the negative additude towards white people on that site? DONT CALL ME WHITE! Goes against eveything i believe! grouping me into some large category, i wasnt brought here i was BORN HERE! call me american please lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao at least im not the only one that feels like what they are doing is rasicm. They call us racist they are 10 worse than we ever thought about being


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I could spend all day going off on alot of those morons.

What gets me is that they are going off on white people and talking about making them slaves and crap, but they voted for a man who is only half black!
Sure he considers himself a black man but that does not take the white blood out of him.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Skin color is irrelevant unless we are talking about sun burns. Then fair colored skin is not the way to go. LOL


----------



## Kimbers dad (Feb 5, 2009)

the ignorance is what gets me..... i couldnt stand to read more than 1


----------



## MikeM (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never had a stronger urge to possess the ability to reach through my computer screen and punch someone in the mouth.

Sites like that are no good for my blood pressure.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I will knock there teeth out like chiclets! LOL that's hilarious. I will pinch them in the mouth too! Give the Obama extremists a taste of American rage.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> wtf is this shit. You know they are talking about making white people slaves now are they on crack. I will shoot their asses they come in my yard


I second that!! got a ruger .45 with everyone of their names on it! heck, i'm sure kolby can beat them to death with his tail too!! lol!

we are headed for reaaaally hard times...may God be with all of us, he's the only one who can do anything about it...who are we? we the people....pleeeazze, that is the biggest load of BS, it's not a gov. for the people by the people, it's for the rich by the rich, forget the blue collar workers who ACTUALLY run this country..why should anyone worry about us..F the gov...down with the man! what kinda gov. doesn't even care enough to help out our soilders who are loosing and have lost their lives to protect and serve?! so they just turn their backs and say 'oh well..' , yet our sisters and brothers die to keep them wrapped in their safe little bubble sitting way up on the 42nd floor of some building..and they could care less...maybe throw us a half eaten bone once in a while and expcet us to be happy..and grateful for what our gov. does for us?! 
it's only a matter of time...(i dont wanna sound like the crazy person standing on the side of the roadways with he signs held high) but...God is coming..and soon...this world is getting uglier by the second...and it has to hurt God to see what his people are doing to each other..i mean, stop and look at things going on around the world, all kinda unexplained storms, earthquakes, etc..he's getting pissed and no one is listening..it HAS to be done his way or no way....

i still say he's the anti-christ...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

damn the man


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

chic4pits said:


> I second that!! got a ruger .45 with everyone of their names on it! heck, i'm sure kolby can beat them to death with his tail too!! lol!
> 
> we are headed for reaaaally hard times...may God be with all of us, he's the only one who can do anything about it...who are we? we the people....pleeeazze, that is the biggest load of BS, it's not a gov. for the people by the people, it's for the rich by the rich, forget the blue collar workers who ACTUALLY run this country..why should anyone worry about us..F the gov...down with the man! what kinda gov. doesn't even care enough to help out our soilders who are loosing and have lost their lives to protect and serve?! so they just turn their backs and say 'oh well..' , yet our sisters and brothers die to keep them wrapped in their safe little bubble sitting way up on the 42nd floor of some building..and they could care less...maybe throw us a half eaten bone once in a while and expcet us to be happy..and grateful for what our gov. does for us?!
> it's only a matter of time...(i dont wanna sound like the crazy person standing on the side of the roadways with he signs held high) but...God is coming..and soon...this world is getting uglier by the second...and it has to hurt God to see what his people are doing to each other..i mean, stop and look at things going on around the world, all kinda unexplained storms, earthquakes, etc..he's getting pissed and no one is listening..it HAS to be done his way or no way....
> ...


I'm on board with your anti-christ belief. My ol man has a p90 whatchu got?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

damn p90 that's heavy duty px4 .40 is my fab but the 7mm won't let the anti Christ within atleast 200 yds of the house LOL. I really want an ar15.... Then I wouldn't have to worry about ....*the* obama forum LOL hehehe


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

and you know the funny part...'we pitbull owners' 'white trash' 'thugs' blah..blah..blah..are suppose to be the low lifes in society...well looky looky...just goes to show...the more money you have the sadder and poorer you are..
i mean sure, i'd love to just run into a million bucks dont get me wrong, i've got 4 kids and a hella lotta bills i'd like to pay off, but if it means having the morals of some of these people, i'll opt for being piss poor my whole life and keeping my morals...
and i tell ya the part about the anit-christ...think about it, the only really big key factor missing is the whole 'one eye' ..but whoes to say he wont loose that in an assy attempt..i mean, who knows the future..it's sobering shitz...


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

haaha!! thats crazy!!! yea, i read one that said "hes prolly a gun owner too". talkin about a white guy, lol! im watchin dea right now and see black guys with guns too... whats the difference?? oh yea, hes white.. dang, they try to make me feel bad for being white, but i know they aint going to take sh** from me, my guns and earned money stays with me.. dare em to come try and take it away...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

haha anti-christ. they actually have a website dedicated to this belief....lol. that's some stupid sh**. how many people fit the bill as ant-christ throughout history...Napolean, Roosevelt, Hitler, Stalin, hell even Barney the Dinosaur. I mean come on people, this is absurd. As far as I'm concerned, they elected the whitest black man in America....not like Wesley Snipes is president..lol. Rasicm has no bounds, that board is f***ing stupid as hell.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Shit, he doesn't even really support the American Flag, I mean look at his little symbol he uses for everything, what next, are they going to get rid of the flag and design a new one? I mean, he did say change.  I am so unhappy with how things are going. I don't want his lousy money!! I want to feel like I have earned it. I am atleast 3 state governors turned his money down. Good for them. Also, screw that stupid immature forum, all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow....just wow...

Currently Active Users: 2471 (201 members and 2270 guests) 
Most users ever online was 5,994, 02-21-2009 at 12:21 AM.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats alot of angry..... Obamas.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It was like a train wreck, I couldn't look away.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Biting my tongue...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

i can't figure out how he ever got in office. Well actually I know how the people were brainwashed. It has happened before in history Germany comes to mind. I had hoped that Americans were smarter than that but I put too much faith in people using their brains. All I can say is that I hope these 4yrs go fast.


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

*ignorance only breeds ignorance*

first 99.9% of black americans dont shares those veiws.next i dont get why all this anger is directed towards the man.he has not even been in office for more than a 100 days.and according to some off u he is the Antichrist,Arab,socialist,etc.talk about brainwashing,karl rove,bush and chenney are the masters of that.look at the war in Iraq,war on terror ,with the color warning system.u all need to stop watching fox news and do your own research.I do not agree with all that he has done and is planning to do.but i believe that a person should be given a chance to prove themselves.most of u gave bush a eight year chance and he has helped to ruined this country.lets not be hypocrites ,just like it seem to be a double standard when it comes to our dogs,its the same with a person of color or a woman.he isnt trying to take peoples guns,or homes or jobs or women lol.some of u said that u would shoot him,r u crazy that would tear this country apart.even if u were joking why would u joke about a man life.the sad part is they're people out there that feel the same way,but they are not joking.:hammer:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Biting my tongue...


I second that. I am here to talk about dogs, not politics.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, I'd love to but once I start, I won't stop. Don't want to get banned over it. The only thing I'm more passionate about than dogs is my children's future.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

all i say about obama is :flush:
i am more worried about the speaker of the house that woman is nuttttttssssssssssss

and she now has unchecked power 
thats all i can say with out starting anything


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

lol. You guys that website is not serious. It was stated as a joke and has just kid of grown to have a life of its own. Its full of trolls and it gets to ppl who think its legit. Completely fake, so calm down already.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> We know *Nancy Polowski* is really running the show in Washington now. Have you noticed she is nothing but smiles now a days!!!!!


Just curious...who is that? 

That board is nuts. I wouldn't be surprised if it's ran and operated by folks who aren't really supporters of Obama as a joke/smear.

I'm really surprised people are so worried about Obama though. After living in a country dumb enough to vote Bush in for a second term I just assumed no one cared. Clearly if they cared we wouldn't have given Bush the chance to do even more damage, right.......

Anyone who was happy about getting a $600 check from Bush, but crying about Obama's stimulus package, shouldn't be taken seriously on any level.

Anyone who thinks Obama is a socialist or communist but doesn't think the same about Bush for his corprate bailout and nationization of our banking system(and McCain for supporting it), shouldn't be taken seriously on any level.

Anyone who pretends to know how Obama's term and or this country will end up after four years, shouldn't be taken seriously on any level.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

MADBood said:


> haha anti-christ. they actually have a website dedicated to this belief....lol. that's some stupid sh**. how many people fit the bill as ant-christ throughout history...Napolean, Roosevelt, Hitler, Stalin, hell even Barney the Dinosaur. I mean come on people, this is absurd. As far as I'm concerned, they elected the whitest black man in America....not like Wesley Snipes is president..lol. Rasicm has no bounds, that board is f***ing stupid as hell.


laughing my butt off right now!! that's great stuff, i can't believe they have a site about that..well i guess i can, they got sites for everything now days..OMG!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Shit, he doesn't even really support the American Flag, I mean look at his little symbol he uses for everything, what next, are they going to get rid of the flag and design a new one? I mean, he did say change.  I am so unhappy with how things are going. I don't want his lousy money!! I want to feel like I have earned it. I am atleast 3 state governors turned his money down. Good for them. Also, screw that stupid immature forum, all I can say is WOW!!!


so you didn't hear about him wanting to change the american flag b/c it was a symbol of oppression in thrid world countries. and he wanted to change our athem to ' teach the world to sing' or some stupid shiz like that..yea , gave me a good laugh too..


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

rkj32 said:


> first 99.9% of black americans dont shares those veiws.next i dont get why all this anger is directed towards the man.he has not even been in office for more than a 100 days.and according to some off u he is the Antichrist,Arab,socialist,etc.talk about brainwashing,karl rove,bush and chenney are the masters of that.look at the war in Iraq,war on terror ,with the color warning system.u all need to stop watching fox news and do your own research.I do not agree with all that he has done and is planning to do.but i believe that a person should be given a chance to prove themselves.most of u gave bush a eight year chance and he has helped to ruined this country.lets not be hypocrites ,just like it seem to be a double standard when it comes to our dogs,its the same with a person of color or a woman.he isnt trying to take peoples guns,or homes or jobs or women lol.some of u said that u would shoot him,r u crazy that would tear this country apart.even if u were joking why would u joke about a man life.the sad part is they're people out there that feel the same way,but they are not joking.:hammer:


i dont like bush either...or channey...didn't vote for them either....which i belive the voting was all rigged, his daddy didn't do that good of a job..and neither did he.(jmo, not to offend) im giving obama a chance, just not seeing anything good so far. 
and i'm not wishing anything bad on anyone, but it's the facts of life, how many of our presidents have either been or tried to be assy'd? you put yourself out there when your in a position like that. i would hate to see that happen, b/c the coutnry would surly fall apart. but we already are. 
and yes, i would shoot someone if they came on my property if they had intent on harming anyone in my family including my dog. but as i said, i pray to GOD the world never comes to that, but it will, it says so in the bible, the world is going to get alot worst ...scary times to know my grandkids might not even be able to play outside.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Oh, I'd love to but once I start, I won't stop. Don't want to get banned over it. The only thing I'm more passionate about than dogs is my children's future.


AMEN TO THAT BUZ!!!!:clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I really doubt that site represents serious people. Anybody can put up a vbulliten site and any ignorant ppl can join. we throw those folks off our site all the time


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I think they are all a bunch of dumb a**es. I hated bush, I don't like obama so far, I didn't like McCain and I hated Clinton both of them. We haven't had a decent president in many years and we haven't had anyone running that was worth a crap either. When it came down to voting its always picking the lesser of the two evils cause our choices suck. They are all liers, hippocrites and deep down scum bags. We need a regular working man or woman in office somebody that has actually had to work hard for a living.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hell, I'll do it. lol


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> so you didn't hear about him wanting to change the american flag b/c it was a symbol of oppression in thrid world countries. and he wanted to change our athem to ' teach the world to sing' or some stupid shiz like that..yea , gave me a good laugh too..


Wow...ignorant much? When you get those witty emails, check it with snopes before helping to spread ignorant lies. No offense, but don't believe every email you get.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> I think they are all a bunch of dumb a**es. I hated bush, I don't like obama so far, I didn't like McCain and I hated Clinton both of them. We haven't had a decent president in many years and we haven't had anyone running that was worth a crap either. When it came down to voting its always picking the lesser of the two evils cause our choices suck. They are all liers, hippocrites and deep down scum bags. We need a regular working man or woman in office somebody that has actually had to work hard for a living.


you hit the nail on the head there...:goodpost:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ptw said:


> Wow...ignorant much? When you get those witty emails, check it with snopes before helping to spread ignorant lies. No offense, but don't believe every email you get.


take it you got that one too? lol. hence the reason i said 'it gave me a good laugh' ....i'm blonde ,not dumb..err 'ignorant'


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Hell, I'll do it. lol


God help us


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> take it you got that one too? lol. hence the reason i said 'it gave me a good laugh' ....i'm blonde ,not dumb..err 'ignorant'


Well then touche'....and congrats on having more fun.


----------

